# 19x9/19x10 Drift-R's on YJ! pics!



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## EZ SPEED (May 21, 2007)

Looks great !! :cool


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

EZ SPEED said:


> Looks great !! :cool


Thanks!
Thinking of painting or powdercoarting centers bodycolor.
Mike


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's some more pics for ya!
Mike


----------



## Gertythadirtygoat (Jun 1, 2007)

hey man i gotta know wat kind of exhaust do u have? Those tips are huge are they 4in ?


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

Gertythadirtygoat said:


> hey man i gotta know wat kind of exhaust do u have? Those tips are huge are they 4in ?


Sorry for the delay, thought I sent you the info already!
Borla 5" tips, SLP LM I resonators, Stolen Fox H-pipe.
Mike


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I've said it before and I'll say it again. Your GTO looks amazing- I have viewed your goat more than any other on this forum. The whole package just works.:cheers


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

^ Thankyou very much!
I love this car.
I really hope that if they make another GTO it isn't a four door or FWD!
Either way I still have my YellowJacket.
Mike


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey, that is my car!! How did you get the pen stripes off?


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Hey, that is my car!! How did you get the pen stripes off?


Sorry dude!
I bought this car brand new off the showroom floor Nov. 05.:confused
Mike


----------



## londo (Aug 12, 2007)

hey man your car looks simply amazing, what size tires do you have and did they require special work?


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

Thankyou!
265/30/19 front and 275/30/19 rears Toyo Proxes TI-S.
I already had my rear fender lips ground down for a different set of rims, they would have fit with either drag bags , raise springs or fender roll/grind.
Hope that helps.
Mike


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

A few up-to-date pics lol
Mike
BTW I have removed the blk spoiler once again.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Sick looking for sure!!!...:cheerscheers


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Sick looking for sure!!!...:cheerscheers


:agree


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks guys!!!
Hopefully by spring I'll have a whole new suspension to take advantage of those wheels lol
Got a set of Hotchkis sways sitting on my floor just waiting for some more mod money for RR bushings, endlinks, then the coup de grace KW V3 adjustable coilovers.
Mike


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

I'll post some updated pics soon


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

3 year hiatus from this thread? lol


----------



## blackwidow (Jan 9, 2013)

novice question...is that sun roof factory??


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

blackwidow said:


> novice question...is that sun roof factory??


 no, that was never an option. he got a custom install.


----------



## zwhite29 (Jan 29, 2013)

This is one of my favorite GTOs I have seen! Awesome work!


----------



## RDrake (Feb 5, 2013)

were those rims made in chicago? because that looks like a DEEEP DISH! haha but seriously they look pretty damn good, which is hard to pull off on a gto!


----------



## blackwidow (Jan 9, 2013)

Awesome looking setup man...how is your forward (and more importantly) lateral traction with the low pros on 19s?


----------



## othrwmn (May 4, 2009)

Man that looks awesome! I had a set of 18" Drift R's on a Regal GS I used to own. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

